# Elite Answer vs. G5 Prime Shift, Please give me input



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

i was wondering the same,


----------



## cubed (Jun 19, 2012)

I shot both on friday. LOVE the Shift! It is SOOO SMOOTH! It was also VERY quiet especially coming from a Bear Done deal that is quite quiet. The answer is SOOOO SMOOTH too! Very quiet, felt great in hand, I'm still getting used to the narrow feeling of the grips as the Bear is chunky, but everything about it is smooth! Being slighter longer ATA was not noticeable, it felt comfortable. I have just bought a shift, but my next bow when the cheap excess stock appears will be the answer no questions asked!
Shoot each if you get a chance, and pick the one you like, I couldn't decide between them.


----------

